# Found!! Looking for a custom nylon fabric sheath for my fixed-blade knife



## Kestrel (Nov 10, 2010)

Found!!! New pics in post #2.

--------------------------

I really need some help in finding someone to make a *custom heavy-nylon fabric sheath* for my fixed-blade knife, a Gene Ingram ‘Lacer’. I very much want to EDC this knife, but need the sheath to be somewhat more discreet than the current leather one:







A heavy woven-nylon sheath with a velcro top flap covering ( obscuring) the knife completely is what I really need. For you more-seasoned folks, imagine something looking like a slide-rule case w/ a cover flap and belt-loop – that would be perfect. This knife is very slim, so a slim black nylon sheath would be very appropriate and discreet.

A CPF search of this subforum led me only to *John Willis*, who replied that this wasn't something that they could do, as Kydex was required for fixed-blade knives (re: stitching concerns).

At this point, I am thinking of either a very slim custom Kydex liner to go inside the heavy nylon sheath, or (much better yet), something as simple as this to protect the nylon stitching from the cutting edge of the blade: (sort of how the leather strip is protecting the stitching in the stock leather sheath)









I confess that the price is not a concern for this, I very much want to carry this rather expensive knife daily, but need to carry it in a more discreet fashion than would be provided with the stock sheath.






All suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks,


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Desperately looking for a custom nylon fabric sheath for my fixed-blade knife*

Well, I was able to recently find a solution locally:





















Exactly what I was looking for - discreet carry, but still very handy.

Hidden 'in plain sight'.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Desperately looking for a custom nylon fabric sheath for my fixed-blade knife*

Inelegant solution for an elegant knife, and no one would guess. Good idea.

Bill


----------



## manahil (Oct 18, 2011)

I found it really interesting. You created a good idea for knife posting.I like it a lot)))


----------

